# Newer Super Mario Bros. Wii Deluxe announced



## CeeDee (Jun 9, 2018)

5 years after the release of Newer Super Mario Bros. Wii, the Newer Team has announced an enhanced version of the game mod, which is currently in development.

 Source


----------



## Stephano (Jun 9, 2018)

Nice, I loved the newer version of the game.


----------



## Deleted member 420418 (Jun 9, 2018)

This looks like a cool mod to try out.


----------



## markehmus (Jun 13, 2018)

awesome


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 25, 2018)

Newer was awesome (actually, genuinely better than NSMBU). But when reading this, I really wonder...are they going to release this for the wii?


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jun 25, 2018)

HYYYYYYPEEEEEE
(No, not high-pee)


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 26, 2018)

Taleweaver said:


> But when reading this, I really wonder...are they going to release this for the wii?


Yeah? Isn't that the point of the thing?


----------



## TeleTubby666 (Dec 23, 2022)

Is the project dead?


----------



## 2short (Dec 24, 2022)

TeleTubby666 said:


> Is the project dead?


https://newerteam.com/wiidx/


----------

